# Windows 2000 Administrator Passwort vergessen?!



## Thomas Darimont (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Dann hilft euch vielleicht das hier weiter:

http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/

Gruß Tom


----------

